
Entrepreneurs Who Launched Companies for Under $150.com - KeepTalking
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703720504575376664285510930.html?mod=googlenews_wsj
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1608566>

